
Where the Frauds Are All Legal: Welcome to the Weird World of Medical Billing - Bostonian
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/07/opinion/sunday/medical-billing-fraud.html
======
rogerkirkness
Get rid of the loops and watch the loopholes disappear.

